

PHP Dev wants to learn a framework Symphony or Rails? - scmc

What framework is better what is the growth opportunity? Stick with PHP or move to Ruby/Rails ?
======
gexla
Growth in which way? If you are referring to expanding your programming chops,
then I would move onto something that's not a web scripting language since PHP
to Ruby would largely be a parallel move.

If you are referring to financial opportunities, then I think you are asking
the wrong question. Business / marketing / people skills are far more
important than programming languages for making good pay days. You need to
learn to sell!

In the big picture, picking PHP or Ruby is fine unless you have a specific
need for one over the other (available libraries?) Since you already know PHP,
it would be more important to be highly proficient in PHP before you worry
about moving to a different web scripting language. After that, make sure that
you are can easily make "boss level" in Javascript and then start working on
your mobile skills.

Can't go wrong with JS and mobile!

~~~
KoryFerbet
I'd fully agree with the last half of this! PHP is a great language for you to
have, especially depending on where you live! I know that in Seattle right now
we would do anything for a PHP developer!

The next step is to get a lot better at PHP, just learning the language won't
be enough you need to become a PHP assassin. Then add JavaScript to your
strengths next, strong front end developers are tough to find, get in that
space.

And finally, the one thing I urge ALL developers to do, get into mobile! Be
sure to take on Java for Android or Objective-C for iOS! If you dominate
those, you will be very well off without ever having to worry about the
business side of things.

------
dpio
Ruby/Rails sounds cool from what I hear.

------
ju
Django (Python) or Rails (Ruby)

